
Show HN: Coconut – Simple, elegant, Pythonic functional programming - harryprotist
http://evhub.github.io/coconut/
======
fny
While this is gorgeous, I can't help but feel it's a bit disingenuous to call
anything "Pythonic" and "functional" at the same time given Guido's take on
the whole thing[0][1]... especially when you're actually extending the
language to make it happen. ;)

[0]: [http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/04/origins-of-
python...](http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/04/origins-of-pythons-
functional-features.html)

[1]: [http://xahlee.info/perl-
python/python_3000.html](http://xahlee.info/perl-python/python_3000.html)

~~~
coconutlang
Thanks! And that's a very good point. The idea of "Pythonic" as a guiding
principle, however, is just to try to make the new functional additions look
as Python-y as possible. Case-in-point: Coconut uses the plain english keyword
"match" and an indented block for pattern-matching instead of trying to
introduce new symbols or syntax.

